# My new addition



## amdfarm (Apr 18, 2011)

After searching for over a month, I finally found what I'd been looking for and she happened to be set up right next to us at the show yesterday!! Tickled pink for sure.

So, I introduce Lilly. 10 week old broken black ELOP doe. :biggrin2:







Me and Lilly! Happy belated Birthday to me! 






I just adore her!! So very sweet, handled from birth by kids and adults. She's got a very nice pedigree, as well. Can't wait to get her on the table. I plan to breed her eventually, probably February of next year. Her BF is out of state.

Enjoy! Will try and get some better pics of her once she's settled in more.

Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 18, 2011)

OMG - I'm in love.

Be prepared for a change though. 

Flemish are awesome - sweet - gentle - loving.

E-lops are mischief in bunny form. Honestly. My e-lop doe that has had head tilt (and still shows it when she's tired) - gets into more mischief than any five flemish combined.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 18, 2011)

I bet those are great to just feel that fur looks soooooo soft.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 18, 2011)

Awww she is absolutely adorable. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 18, 2011)

Awe! She is adorable! So are you going to focus on E Lops now or Flemies?


----------



## LindyS (Apr 18, 2011)

Lindsey you gave me an idea. Stop your making my brain hurt!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2011)

She's cute, They are cute in real life. My aunt son in law almost got one at the last show.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 18, 2011)

Look at the ears! How cute! :inlove:

I think there is something to the floppy ears that makes a bunny want to get into trouble. My mini lop snatched her dad's (my husbnad's) work paper last night and hid it in her house. He wasn't getting that back for anything! LOL


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations, she is awesome.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 18, 2011)

Woah, she's huge!

10 weeks seriously? that is crazy, I never knew elops were that big.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 18, 2011)

Peg... yes I know they're very different personality wise. I love it!! I'll always love my flemish though. I will focus on Flemish more than Elops. 

Average weight for an Elop is about 10lbs. They have no max weight for showing if I remember right. I know Flops don't.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 18, 2011)

Neat! I didn't realize they were so big either, it's been a while since I've seen one in person.

Lindy->...LOL!!!! Oh boy no telling what idea, now your making my brain hurt trying to figure it out.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 19, 2011)

Just wait til my Flemish babies get to be 10 weeks. Can you imagine? They're about half her size now. LOL They're averaging around 2.5-3lbs each right now.  We put them on the scale at the show for fun.

They're not a small rabbit per say, but they're smaller than the Flemish which is what I wanted.


----------



## rtvarnell (Apr 19, 2011)

I love Elops also. The most interesting Rabbit that we own. We have 3 elops, champagnes, polish, Trianta, and Mini Rex.


----------



## rtvarnell (Apr 19, 2011)

My 10 week old Elop is no where that big. Maybe 10 Months??


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 19, 2011)

*rtvarnell wrote: *


> My 10 week old Elop is no where that big. Maybe 10 Months??


She said the AVERAGE weight of an ELop is 10 pounds....not that this one was...


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 19, 2011)

Lilly is 10 weeks and I'm guessing in the 3-4 lb range right now. She's not very heavy yet. 

Yes, adults average around 10 lbs. Heaviest in her pedigree is a little over 11 lbs.

Thanks, Peg!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 19, 2011)

Harley is like the size of her head.

His dad was small though, so he might be a mini holland lop LOL.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL, Carley! But Harley is so dang cute!!!  Mini HL or not.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 21, 2011)

haha! :3

I would LOVE to see that bunny do some crazy binkies, it would be so cute since she's huge!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 21, 2011)

You guys got to think Lisa may be short lol....and elops are soo long and lanky at a young age. 

she's a beauty =)


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 21, 2011)

Haha Carley! She binkies in her cage and its very cute! 

And yeah I'm short! All of 5'1" so I tend to make everything look bigger! LOL. Lilly is very lanky and long for sure.

Thanks, Crystal. I'm loving her.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

For all those inquiring minds about her size. Here's a pic of her "posed" to the best of our ability. I was lucky she sat there long enough for me to get one decent pic out of three attempts. LOL







Annnndddd.... I weighed her. I was a bit off. She's much heavier than I thought she was. Actually shocked. She weighs a whopping 8 lbs! So not far off the average weight and already. I hope she gets much heavier.

I also measured her ears, which was NOT easy mind you. I'm probably a bit off since it was hard to get her to sit still for that also. She's a busy body, no doubt about it. A true Elop!  LOL 19" for her ears so far. She's only got a month of ear growth left and then skull growth.

Any special food for fast ear growth? She could use some! LOL

I love her either way.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 29, 2011)

It looks like Miss Lilly is going to be a herd doe and not a show doe.  I'm a little bummed, but what can I do. I love her and she's part of the family now. Her ears just aren't going to make minimum length, even though her pedigree is full of great ears and four GC's.

So I'm trying to make arrangements for a show doe from a breeder in California of all places! She's having two judges come look at her babies today for opinions on who to keep and who to sell.... price points.... It will be another broken, possibly a blue.

Will keep ya posted. Otherwise, Lilly is great. She's a very sweet bun.


----------



## amdfarm (May 4, 2011)

Despite her shorter ear length, we all love her to pieces. She's so funny and sweet. I love her personality.

All the bunnies got outdoor play time last week and I took pics. Here's a few pics of her outside in the bunny play pen. She had an absolute ball out there.

Mid binky! I video taped her, too. 






My favorite pic of her so far!! She's so flippin cute!!!!  Note her wittle toofer milk moustache. AWWWWWWW! 






Checking out the grass... yummy stuff...


----------



## mistyjr (May 4, 2011)

cute


----------



## Mellykins (May 4, 2011)

so adorable!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 6, 2011)

I am in love!!!!She is sooo adorable and suggly looking.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 6, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## CCWelch (May 9, 2011)

Lisa, I read in a book a long time ago that the warmer the area an ELop is kept in the longer their ears will be. I asked a judge about it and he confirmed that it is true.


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (May 9, 2011)

She is so adorable!!! I want a lop so bad but my bf for some reason dosent like them. :/ So... we keep looking. lol Agian she is cooo pretty!!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 10, 2011)

Oh yay another E-Lop! She's gorgeous!


----------



## amdfarm (May 16, 2011)

Thanks gals! Sorry Elizabeth. My BF likes the lop ears and also the fuzzy ones, but no fuzzy lop yet! LOL Our next breed will be Cinnamons (aka cinnabuns... .)

I love this little girl, just wished I could show her!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 16, 2011)

*CCWelch wrote: *


> Lisa, I read in a book a long time ago that the warmer the area an ELop is kept in the longer their ears will be. I asked a judge about it and he confirmed that it is true.



yes, that is true to an extent. But either way 16 weeks is pretty much the ear growth limit. and then with age you may get a 1/2 inch more. 


I'm trying to find the chart a friend sent me on their ear growth and I seemed to have erased it, but am hoping to find it on his page.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 16, 2011)

Predicting adult ear length on an English Lop is not an exact science. From the age of six weeks on until the age of 16 weeks (approximate age of ear growth completion), on average, one can expect a total of 6" growth in addition to the measurement taken at the age of 6 weeks. Between 6 and 8 weeks of age, one can expect on average 2 1/2" of growth; 8 to 10 weeks another 1 1/2"; 10 to 12 weeks - 1"; 12 to 14 weeks - 1/2".

The following guideline may help in determining final ear length in an adult based on junior length:

Length at Six weeks: Expected Senior length:
15" 21"
16" 22"
17" 23"
18" 24"
19" 25"

Further growth of approximately 1/2" may be obtained through skull development.




THATS THE EAR CHART I WAS LOOKING FOR.


----------



## amdfarm (May 17, 2011)

Well she's in my house which is more than 72 degrees anytime of year and 75 in the summer so the A/C doesn't run constantly and just takes the humidity out of the air. If I can get 2 1/2" before she reaches 16 weeks, then I could show her!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 17, 2011)

How old is she now, Lisa?


----------



## CCWelch (May 17, 2011)

I think it is about 14 weeks now.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 19, 2011)

then they're pretty much done growing.


----------



## amdfarm (May 20, 2011)

She'll be 4 months old on June 1st, so just a couple more weeks of grow time then skull growth to go.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 20, 2011)

that chart said about a 1/2 inch from 12-14 weeks. Mike's pretty good with his elops and had them for awhile.


----------



## amdfarm (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, I know, it's not going to happen, even if I stretch them out! LOL


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 20, 2011)

*amdfarm wrote: *


> Yeah, I know, it's not going to happen, even if I stretch them out! LOL



The 2 little ones I had, I haven't measured ears yet b/c I pretty much know they wont make it =( Too bad they can't be stretched. Would be much easier. I'll be at my mothers tonight and plan to finally measure. And then comes the big choice of keeping her as a breeder or selling =/


----------



## amdfarm (May 23, 2011)

Yes, stretching would make it easier. She has everything else going for her BUT the ear length! I was told she should make an excellent brood doe though when put w/ a buck w/ super ear length! Like 25-27" or more if I could find one. Her pedigree is full loooong ears, so not sure why she didn't get them. She was raised inside also.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 23, 2011)

I measured mine and she is just over 20. UGGGSS frustraiting. I sold one doe whose ears didn't make it. I'm actually debating to keep marcie and use her as a brood doe or not. 

And I have yet to see ears that long lol. I dunno how many elop breeders go on about 28inch long ears... and the longest they all show pictures of is like 26 lol. 


If their ears are thicker where they are shorter, that may be a good point to add in or consider.


----------



## amdfarm (May 23, 2011)

UUUGGGGS is right! I know the feeling! It's so frustrating. Not giving up though!!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 24, 2011)

I found some Sable points yesterday for sale. I WANT.


----------

